# Why does it need a Tracker?



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a strange situation, Dad has just changed his '54 Jaguar S Type for a '02 Range Rover. 

Called his insurance company and they changed it no problem but they have requested he has a tracker fitted to the RR - are they really that desirable? More so than an S Type?

Just wondered - anyone come across this before.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

It's going to depend on the insurance company... But I would say that a RR is much more desirable for theives, and a Tracker is a deterrent.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Range Rovers are one the vehicles that has in the past been "targeted" by organised crime gangs for export to places like the middle east, often stolen, stripped for parts in warehouses and then shipped out as parts.

A tracker is a great bit of kit though, their success rate of recovering stolen vehicles in a very short time is excellent.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Lloyd - didn't think of it in that respect. He going to weigh up the options of a cheaper quote against his current plus tracker.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Trackers are an absolute waste of money. Until you need one. Then they're awesome.

However, I don't know that I'd want one on something as 'ordinary' as a Range Rover. My old Clio V6, yes, because I'd be hard pushed to buy another one, but after you've had your car started cold, and slaughtered down the road - would you want it back?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

That's what I thought - I don't really differentiate an S Type and a RR. I would normally reserve Trackers for Porsches, Ferrari et al.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Even then, you can buy another. There's only a handful of Clio V6s, and same with other limited-run cars that you'd have to just accept having it back after someone slaughtered it from cold - however most Porsches are ten-a-penny, and Ferraris aren't too difficult either... I don't know I'd want mine back!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I guess that from an insurance company point of view, its better to have something left of a car (and get some money for it) rather it completely disappear and they have nothing.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What you have to remember though is that Porsches, Ferraris etc and other high value cars are cars that are stolen are usually to order and part of a big crime game, shipping them out in containers. They are picked up and either driven quite normally so as not to attract attention or put in the back of a lorry. This is where a Tracker is worth it's salt.

Hot hatches are more likely to be driven my joyriders and the like, who will cane the hell out of a car and then dump it, burn etc. In which case, the alarm/immobiliser is usually more crucial than a tracker.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Desirable as in more desirable to steal , I'd say most of stolen RR are to order down at the docks asap out of the country and off to Africa never to be seen again


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Mike_182 said:


> Trackers are an absolute waste of money. Until you need one. Then they're awesome.


Just like insurance policies themselves!!!


----------



## Kristy (Apr 4, 2010)

Insurance company's want them fitted so there's less chance of them having to pay out in the event of a theft.
Range Rovers are very desirable and a good portion are stolen to ship oversea's, when you consider a top spec Vogue costs over 80k (with options) is it suprising that they want extra secrurity fitted to the vehicle.
Just one has to get stolen and they have to pay out (at most) *80 thousand pounds*, how many people's premiums do they have take in to cover that loss.
There's very few companys that make any money purely from the premiums they take from customers, have a look at Green light's website (though they are a brokers) and see how many marques and models they don't insure purley because they lose to much money on them.
BTW from what the police and the young man at Sky told me one of the most stolen cars at the moment in the Midlands is the EP3 Civic Type R, in a percentage of how many are on the road the other is the Astra VXR.
Also the claim culture that is rapidly evolving in the UK is not helping the situation, if your in a car crash many people feel it is now the norm to automatically put in a claim for injury, I personally know two people that were rear ended (ooh er) at a very low speed, both put in claims for whiplash and both were paid four figures, there was nothing wrong with them.
All this adds onto our premiums, many of you may have noticed a rise in your premiums this year despite not making a claim but the Insurance companys are not making any money due to the above and the fact that we had a bad winter this year, they have to make the money back some where and unfortunately it is all of us who have to pay for it.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Kristy said:


> Insurance company's want them fitted so there's less chance of them having to pay out in the event of a theft.
> Range Rovers are very desirable and a good portion are stolen to ship oversea's, when you consider a top spec Vogue costs over 80k (with options) is it suprising that they want extra secrurity fitted to the vehicle.
> Just one has to get stolen and they have to pay out (at most) *80 thousand pounds*, how many people's premiums do they have take in to cover that loss.
> There's very few companys that make any money purely from the premiums they take from customers, have a look at Green light's website (though they are a brokers) and see how many marques and models they don't insure purley because they lose to much money on them.
> ...


Absolutely - I know someone who has made a "fraudulent" injury claim, yet still moaned that his premiums on his home insurance went up this year. People don't understand that there are only a few true insurance companies, and they are in business to make money, so the more they pay out on any type of claim, the more everyone's premiums are going to go up!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I could understand it for a newer RR but surely organised crime aren't targetting an 8 year old car?


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Kristy said:


> BTW from what the police and the young man at Sky told me one of the most stolen cars at the moment in the Midlands is the EP3 Civic Type R.


There was a period not so long ago when the EP3 was by far our worst performing car, horrendous claims/loss ratios, not just cars being stolen though.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Brazo said:


> I could understand it for a newer RR but surely organised crime aren't targetting an 8 year old car?


Generally stolen for parts Brazo, stolen, stripped down and shipped out to places like the Middle East where there is a big demand for parts.

As for the insurance fraud - https://www.insurancefraudbureau.org/report/


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Guess they will target any form of car - perhaps if it's older it's easier to target because the owner will be expecting them to go for a newer model. The current L322 model runs from c2001/2002 to present so parts will be easily changeable.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm a bit out of touch with these things as i don't tend to read the motor insurance press these days, but it always used to be pretty much one of the following -

Joy riders - stealing hot hatches and the like, trashing them and then setting fire to them(remember the likes of Blackbird Leys!)
Exotics - stolen to order and shipped overseas
Vans & 4x4s (especially Transits and Land/Range Rovers) - organsied crime gangs, stripping vehicles and shipping them out as parts)
How unlucky - the pissed up chav that stole a random car because he couldn't be bothered to walk home


----------

